# Military Watch, Info Needed Please.



## The Fish (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi there.

I am new to this forum and I was wondering if anyone can help. I bought a watch from a charity shop some time ago. I also bought a picture of the person who owned it. I think it is a military issue watch (possibly Naval looking at the picture of the chap).

Here goes. It is a 15 jeweled movement, Swiss made pocket watch. It has an inscription on the back which is GS/TP With P20335 underneath and an upward pointing arrow. It keeps good time, I wind it once a day. I think the case may be nickel and it shows a bit of wear. There is slight crazing on the glass. The numerals are Arabic, I believe. 3,9 and 12 are luminous and still glow feintly. There is a second hand dial at the bottom of the face where 6 would be.

I assume it is a British issue, but I have hit a brick wall with finding out anymore about it.

Can anyone help please. I bought it for Â£10.00 and would like to know if I should have it insured, lock it away or whether I can just enjoy it. I definitely don't want to part with it as the mechanism amazes me and the sound it makes is great.

Thanks in advance if anyone can assist.


----------



## The Fish (Oct 24, 2007)

The Fish said:


> Hi there.
> 
> I am new to this forum and I was wondering if anyone can help. I bought a watch from a charity shop some time ago. I also bought a picture of the person who owned it. I think it is a military issue watch (possibly Naval looking at the picture of the chap).
> 
> ...


----------



## The Fish (Oct 24, 2007)

potz said:


> General Service Time Piece.
> 
> The "arrow" (pheon) points to it being British military issue.
> 
> If you post some pix I may be able to tell you more about it ...


I seem to be having trouble adding pics. No option to do so. Could you advise how to if possible. I may be doing something wrong. Very likely.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

enjoy it







welcome to the forum

to add pictures you need to uplod to a host then link to them. Click on the link below for a tutorial

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=13637


----------



## The Fish (Oct 24, 2007)

http://i217.photobucket.com/albums/cc53/Je...chandpic002.jpg

http://i217.photobucket.com/albums/cc53/Je...chandpic001.jpg

If this works, it's a miracle.


----------



## The Fish (Oct 24, 2007)

P.S. thanks everyone. Not that great with computers!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Your next task is to find out how to resize the pics to a web friendly size









Nice watch, and to have a pic of the owner is cool....


----------



## The Fish (Oct 24, 2007)

jasonm said:


> Your next task is to find out how to resize the pics to a web friendly size
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh no! Don't get technical. I could barely manage to get them on there. Doh! I may have to get an adult learning course. LOL


----------

